# Nanocraft 13 vs Wrightwater 12



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I’d avoid a builder that has been in business a year that claims “Welcome to nanoCraft Boats, the home of Americas best built micro skiff.”


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

jlindsley said:


> I’d avoid a builder that has been in business a year that claims “Welcome to nanoCraft Boats, the home of Americas best built micro skiff.”


Swing over to the shop and I'd be more than happy to show you how / why we feel this way about our microskiff. All bagged and resin infused using a vinylester resin. All high end s.s. hardware. Exceeds USCG upright and level floatation requirements so you know it's a safe craft. You ask....I answer.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Had my Wrightwater for 10 months and have never regretted my decision to buy this boat. To me the value far exceeds the price!


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

Bluwave said:


> It all depends if you want to pay $20,000+ for a Nano 13 or $8,000+ for a Wrightwater 12


A nano goes for $7,800 and that's a complete skiff (a very high end build. 316 s.s. fasteners, 3 piece rub Rail with s.s. end caps. Gemlux garboard drain, I build them as if it was built for myself) or $9,600 with the over built custom alum. Trailer with 13" tires. There are only a few nano's currently in circulation since we are just bringing them to market meaning not many people have dragged an eye over one.. Open invitation to visit and wet test if interested. 
So I've "taken the bait" on this topic to try and explain who we are and what we build. Hope its clear.
To quote Forest Gump " that's all I gotta say about that"


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Myakka Red said:


> A nano goes for $7,800 and that's a complete skiff (a very high end build. 316 s.s. fasteners, 3 piece rub Rail with s.s. end caps. Gemlux garboard drain, I build them as if it was built for myself) or $9,600 with the over built custom alum. Trailer with 13" tires. There are only a few nano's currently in circulation since we are just bringing them to market meaning not many people have dragged an eye over one.. Open invitation to visit and wet test if interested.
> So I've "taken the bait" on this topic to try and explain who we are and what we build. Hope its clear.
> To quote Forest Gump " that's all I gotta say about that"



This guy paid $20,500 for a complete Nano 13. I guess he didn't get the secret discount...

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/nanocraft-13-for-sale.70428/#post-643522


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> This guy paid $20,500 for a complete Nano 13. I guess he didn't get the secret discount...
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/nanocraft-13-for-sale.70428/#post-643522


It’s because he had The Skiff Shop do a bunch of custom work, read the list of changes and upgrades. That adds up quick if you have ever priced out something like that at a high end shop.
Why do so many people throw around misinformation without doing a little digging first?


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s because he had The Skiff Shop do a bunch of custom work, read the list of changes and upgrades. That adds up quick if you have ever priced out something like that at a high end shop.
> Why do so many people throw around misinformation without doing a little digging first?


So, you're saying he did over $12,000 in upgrades. Haha, he added a poling platform and some rigging. I guess the skiff shop is getting pretty expensive.

misinformation.... haha, that's funny coming from you


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> So, you're saying he did over $12,000 in upgrades. Haha, he added a poling platform and some rigging. I guess the skiff shop is getting pretty expensive.
> 
> misinformation.... haha, that's funny coming from you


Custom work and redesigned hatches, rod tubes, color matching etc. adds up and done at Tom Gordon’s shop isn’t cheap. Read the ad again really slowly and take notes. I’m not copying, pasting and highlighting for you.

So what misinformation have I been posting? Judging by your last little comment you know something about what I post that I don’t? This forum has gotten ridiculous with these comments coming from people that think that reading posts on a forum and actually experiencing it first hand are the same thing. Hit me, I really want to know where I’ve been posting misinformation. Get to digging gamma.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Custom work and redesigned hatches, rod tubes, color matching etc. adds up and done at Tom Gordon’s shop isn’t cheap. Read the ad again really slowly and take notes. I’m not copying, pasting and highlighting for you.
> 
> So what misinformation have I been posting? Judging by your last little comment you know something about what I post that I don’t? This forum has gotten ridiculous with these comments coming from people that think that reading posts on a forum and actually experiencing it first hand are the same thing. Hit me, I really want to know where I’ve been posting misinformation. Get to digging gamma.


calm down. take a deep breath.

I completely forgot that you live, eat, and breathe all things Microskiff. My bad. You're right.

I apologize, I'll prepare better the next time I want to write a dissertation on The Skiff Shop's pricing structure.


----------



## Keith Maestas (Oct 10, 2015)

View attachment 93802

This is what I paid for mine - $9600. Also, Alain worked until 10 pm to mount my motor and sold me his own tiller extension so I could go fishing the next day! In my experience, you could not have a better person to deal with, and the boat has been worth every penny to me.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

jlindsley said:


> I’d avoid a builder that has been in business a year that claims “Welcome to nanoCraft Boats, the home of Americas best built micro skiff.”


The dude's got way more experience than most realize. The boats have been around longer than a year as well. They've been made by a few builders, but it's his mold.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> calm down. take a deep breath.
> 
> I completely forgot that you live, eat, and breathe all things Microskiff. My bad. You're right.
> 
> I apologize, I'll prepare better the next time I want to write a dissertation on The Skiff Shop's pricing structure.


There’s no reason to come at me, I was setting you straight because you were posting misinformation that could possibly mislead anyone that glossed over the thread. If I was building skiffs and had a guy like you posting nonsense on a thread about my skiffs I’d want someone to set you straight so I didn’t have to be unprofessional and do it myself. Thanks for the passive aggressive apology. I will be off work the next 6 days so you won’t have to read many posts of mine. 
Cool little skiffs, I really wish I could justify owning one!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

He took my place Smack. Like old times.


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

Bluwave said:


> This guy paid $20,500 for a complete Nano 13. I guess he didn't get the secret discount...
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/nanocraft-13-for-sale.70428/#post-643522


In all fairness I actually had a private conversation with this gentleman that owns this Nano and he has done extensive Mods to this craft including closing of the hatches to make them compartments as well as installing a onboard fuel tank the mods are where the money is at. I have wet tested the wrightwater and it is a very nice skiff for the money. I am slated to water test the Nano before June. and probably make my order at that time. but the price for the nano Is not that much. attached is the price list for the nano from Alain at nano. I did like the ride of the wrightwater and it was a very well built skiff. but for me it was the extra hatches and the history of the HB skate that actually sold me on the skiff. Also Johnathon and Alain are both excellent boat builders with years of experience Alain Has worked with many manufacturers over the years with HB and Pathfinder being a few I am sure there are more. Johnathon's reputation is impeccable also with his great workmanship and skiffs he manufactures. I don't think that there is any one better skiff its just what is better for the individuals preferences and needs


----------

